# I am starting a story..would anyone read it?



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all! I am starting to right a story about my CT Pirate who passed away it is basically his life from the day I got/rescued him to the day he died from his point of view.the begining before I get him I made up.It is going to be pretty long though.Would anyone have the patience to read it Or I could post it in three different parts(beggining part one, middle part two, end part three)and do it slowly.Just wondering if anyone would read below is the very very beggining of it.

My days were limited, I sat at the bottom of my hexigon cup watching people go by. No one seemed interested in the four of us on the top of the betta shelves. All the others are in clean cups, why are we in these dirty hexigons? I wish they would give me clean waterthis stuff is burning. Why do I live in water yetr I feel like I am on fire? Oh boy a little one of those people! "mommy I want a fishy!" the big person said "ok what one do you want Casey?" "one of the big ones on the top!" the little one said "no no honey you don't want one of those. they are sick and no good, see how bad they look?" said the big one. They picked up a clean cup with a fiesty betta in it and a bowl and left.I tried to show off and prove I was nice too but my fins and gills hurt so bad. I knew the top shelve were hurting just as bad. Was I no good like that big person said?


Well thats all you get:-D that is about 3/4 of a page I have 3 pages written so far would anyone read the rest of it? What do you guys think?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

DO MORE! I'm addicted! XD


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is really good so far. Please post more, I want to read it all!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

haha awsome I will do the rest of what I have written so far!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so I just typed the whole thing out(took about 40 minutes) and I messed up and hit the wrong thing my fingures really hurt now but I will start to type it again so it's going to be a little longer.probably another 30-45 minutes since I am fast but my fingues/wrist hurt lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'd read it  Good Start.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

*The rest of part 1 the begining*

It was getting late I could tell because they turned the light off above us and less of those people were around. Another day has gone by and still no clean water. A group of medium sized people comes upto us all. I want to show off and get a good home but I can't, it hurts to much and besides the big person before said Iwas no good an no one would want me. Ouch! The group starts picking us all up and shaking us around and poking at us, it hurts so bad I wish they would make a choice and leave me alone. I can barely see through my water now and they made it worse by shaking me. Why are they laughing? It hurts so bad and I am scared. as they start to walk away the one says "ha look how stupid they all look floating around!" the smaller one in the bunch says "the ones on the top are going to die soon we should leave them alone" the big scary one says "who cares they are just stupid fish forget about them Jessie lets just go". They finally left, maybe I can get some rest now. That small one said I was going to die here I am scared but it hurts so bad if I had clean water I would feel better and get a home like that fiesty betta with the big person that said I was "no good". Two more people come up, wow it sure is a busy night tonight. I turn to look at them it is hard to see with such dirty water. The one with dark hair said "mom we have to save one they need help look how gross they are" the taller one said "you just got Carlisle from your uncles wedding reception" "I know but look at that crowntail" she pointed to me "his fins are all tangled and his water is so dirty" said the shorter one. The taller one said " 5 bucks is alot to spend on a sick fish". was I sick? is that why it burns so badly? They looked at each other for a minute then the taller one said "fine if youfind someone you can get him". They walked away for awhile I figured they had left me like everyone else did. according to all those people I was sick, no good, stupid, and dying. A big man walks up and says "what one do you want?" and then all of the sudden I see the shorter one with the dark hair looking excited and happy she points to me and says "that one please"the tall one says "I can't belive you are doing this" then the big man picks me and puts me down next to the thing that gives me clean water. he turns to the shorter girl and says "you know that these fish are aggressive and can't live with others....right?" "yep I have one at home!" said the shorter girl. "Ok lets see if I can do this" the scary man said then he picked me up and dumped me and my water that still hurts me into a bag, then he sprayed a loud scary thing in the bag and tied it shut. I wish he would have given me clean water cause this stuff still burns. He wrote on the bag and handed it to the shorter girl with the dark hair who I now call mom, she said "thanks!" and we started moving. As I said goodbye to the other three boys that lived on the top shelve I felt bad cause they were hurting as bad as me I wish the one I call mom would have gotten us all, cause even though I was in as much pain as them I had a new mommy that was going to make me feel better I just knew it. We go up to a big scary machine I hope it doesn't hurt me, I already hurt so much. The one I call mom sets me down next to the machine and then the things starts beeping. Finally she picks me up looks at me and types something in the machine. She then moves me onto another part and says "sorry bud but it has to feel your weight". Then the machine starts talking and she picks me up and we walk away.

Well thats all I have written I know it is pretty lengthy but I really want to tell his story.So that is part one the begining.What does everyone think?


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love it. Please keep writing, write his whole story if you really feel like. I have a feeling I will read it all.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's nice so far! I like the details that you've put in. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks I will right more tonight seeing as how I write my best before I go to bed.So I will post part 2 the middle sometime tommorow.I am really enjoying writing about him it really makes me miss the guy alot I have a picture from when I first got him I will post I also have a picture from two days before he died I will post very last.Below is the night I got him.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im not into stories at all... but this ones really good and cute  I'll deff be checking up on this thread


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ariel1719 said:


> Im not into stories at all... but this ones really good and cute  I'll deff be checking up on this thread


 Thank you, glad you and everyone else seem to like it :-D!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

MORE STORY!! i like it


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

hehe thank you I am going to write part two the middle which is his life while he lived here and is healthy tonight I will post it sometime tommorrow which is technically today.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so I did not write enough last night I got really tired and fell asleep I wrote almost half of part two: the middle I will try really hard to finish it and post it by sometime tommorow.So sorry guys you have to wait one more day.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice story! cant wait for the rest.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Part two: The Middle*

Okie dokie I stayed up until 4 am to write it.Here is part 2.
Part two: The Middle

We get to the outside world it is dark, much darker then the store I once called home. It is also very big it almost looks never ending. I wish I could swim around the whole world and see it all. We get to a silver machine and my mom gets in, What is this thing some kind of bowl for people? Are we going to live in this? If so where is that other fish mom was talking about? Then the human bowl starts moving, I have never felt such an odd thing but I know I am safe cause mom is holding me. After awhile the moving stops and we get out of the human bowl, thank god we are not living in that thing. We walk inside a thing that kind of looks like the store that was my home only the inside was so much different. Where are all the shelves? Why is it not so bright and scary here? I still don't know but I like it. My mom sets me on what the people call a counter and says "lets see what do I have for you?" I wonder what it could be, maybe it's clean water I would love to have some clean water or maybe it's food I am kind of hungry now that I think about it. "This will have to work for a little while bud, sorry it's so small and I only have this one old plant." She shows me them and starts putting my new home together for me. I can't wait to be out of this bag the water still burns. She puts stuff on the bottom that looks soft I belive she called them marbles or stones they are colorful, then she puts what she calls a plant in the middle. Then the best part she pulls out a jug of clean water which is all I ever wanted and she poors it in. She then picks me upand unties my bag, she catches meand finally.....clean water! I love my new mom I feel so much better now, maybe I am not sick and dying afterall. Then my mom looks at me and says "I still don't have a name for you, but do you want to meet Carlisle?" Was Carlisle the other fish? Or was he another person? I suppose I would not mind meeting him. She then picks me up and carries me over to a vase with something in it. What could that be? "new fish meet Carlisle!" she said. So this must be Carlisle, is he.......another betta fish? He is but he looks different from me he is a different color then me too and he has different looking fins and tail, he does not look like the others from the top shelve at the store. Heflares a little but he looks about as stressed as I am, so he must be new here too. Mom picks me up and moves me a little, she points a scary thing at me at me for a little while then she moves me back to my original spot. She turns to us both and says "goodnight boys I will see you in the morning" then she turns to me and says "we will have to come up with a name for you soon". Finally I can rest next to this plant for awhile and enjoy my clean water. The next couple of days were pretty much the same. I still had not received a name and mom seemed pretty stumped as to what she would call me. I don't really mind not having a name right away like Carlisle got. It makes me feel like mom is really thinking about me. The other person is still around but only mom feeds me and cleans my water. Mom come up too me and says "you are going to live in the kitchin buddy, since everything in here is red you will match and I only have room for one in my room." Ok I like it out here I get to watch my people go by all day. The days are going by and oneday one catches me to do a water change like usual, she looks at me in the cup and says "ready for your new home?" I don't want to leave this place I like it here I will live in the small thing with the old plant forever if I can stay here with you mom. "Alright here you go" Oh...... a new tank, how exciting! "well bud it's not the best but but a one gallon bowl is betterthen that small thing" she says. Oh a new plant and new marble things too this is awsome! Over the day I have been here I learned that mom calls that taller other person mom as well, so I have decided to call her mom two. She is not my mom but I don't have another name for her so mom two works. Mom still has not figured out a name for me she says she wants to find one that suits me the best. Mom two calls me her cooking buddy and really seems to like me I like her. I have been here for awhile now and I really like it here. It's night time now and mom two is getting something in the kitchin, all the sudden mom comes running in and says "I finally figured out a name for the fish!" Oh yay I get a name I am really part of the family now! "Pirate" she says loud and proud. Well I like it, I am glad mom put so much thought into it. She turns too me and says "finally you have a name buddy or should I say Pirate!" I am so happy that I have a name now and am part of the family I flare a little to show off how proud I am. "You are a beauty" mom says and she walks away. I am Pirate watch me flare!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's great so far! Awesome job


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you just one more part to go, the saddest part =(


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

thats so cute!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Fish So Fly (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I thought your story was very good so far. It really makes you feel sorry for some of these fish. A lot of people think that because fish can't scream they have no feelings.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you I feel the same way.I know if Pirate had had better care taken of him he would have lived longer then he did I had him for just under a year beofre he died.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

m0ar pl3z


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I will soon the last part is the hardest part to write since it has to come from his point of veiw and he was very sick before he died it's sad so it is making it a little harder to write.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

great story so sorry that he died


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks he was a good fish I probably could have helped him with what I know now and he would still be alive,but back then I tried really hard just did not know as much.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww sweet story! I'm eager to read the ending. Sorry the ending will be sad, I'm sorry he died  but his story is wonderful. At least he died happy and loved and not all alone suffering without ever knowing what a good life was like. You saved him from a bad life like so many have had to endure like the other "Top Shelf" fish did if they were not ever rescued. Great job on your story and great job as his Mom


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can't wait for the end.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks I recently got a job so I don't have alot of time but I will see if I can write an ending.


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

love the story. cant wait for the ending but also dont relly want to hear it. itll probley make me cry. i hate when animals die.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

can't wait. Congrats on getting a job!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

GREAT story!!! I can't wait for more.


----------



## Rawriie (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, you`re talented Nature!!!~ It`s fun to know that someone can write from the point of view of their Pet. Especially a fish, `cause Ive never seen any stories about fishies aside from Nemo x3 It`s amazing and really sad. You`ve inspired me and now I feel like writting one too! Though Id rather not copy you xD


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool story! When are you going to post the last part? I can't wate!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone!Sorry guys I have not started the last part yet I work everyday this week and I am moving my horse to a new barn I have an idea of what I am going to write in my head though but even after I write it it takes me about 1 1/2 hours to type it,I am also a little behind in my school stuff



Rawriie said:


> Wow, you`re talented Nature!!!~ It`s fun to know that someone can write from the point of view of their Pet. Especially a fish, `cause Ive never seen any stories about fishies aside from Nemo x3 It`s amazing and really sad. You`ve inspired me and now I feel like writting one too! Though Id rather not copy you xD


Go for it you can copy me as long as it's not the exact same story line anyone can write a story about there fish,I know I am not the only one.


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

cant wait to hear it


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i miss fiona, and RIP your fishy and Fiona


----------

